# How to claim back DIRT Paid



## MBoyle (9 Feb 2009)

Hi,

My dad, who is over 65, recently got interest added to an account he has.  Because he is over 65 he doesn't have to pay DIRT on the interest earned, but he was late returning the form which would have prevented the bank taking the DIRT off his interest.  So he paid over a grand in DIRT which he didn't have to pay.

How can he now claim the DIRT paid back from the Tax people?  He has got the Tax Certificate, so does he just take that along with his RSI number to his local tax office, and will they issue a cheque, or how does it work?  Should he fill in a form, or what?

All help much appreciated!


----------



## mathepac (9 Feb 2009)

Towards the bottom of this page is a link to a form for DIRT repayments - http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/dirt/index.html


----------

